# Sellers Rant



## Laura Zone 5

First, I sympathize with Real Estate Agents. 

1. It is clearly stated in the description of my home, that is on line, and on the BLS: Basement is unfinished. I live in Extreme ____ County. Indicating that I am OUT IN THE BOONIES.

2. It is clearly stated that it is a custom home, on 5 acres, zoned AG/Residential. Again, indicating the obvious: I am not in downtown anywhere.

I have had 2-3 showings say "too far for my client to drive".
Really? You didn't check on your GPS-mapquest anything before you came out to look?

I have had 2 showings say "basement needs finished".
Really? Because the listing says "unfinished basement AND I'm not spending 35k to finish it; unless you want to pay 35k more for the home?

I have had 2 showings say "kitchen needs updated needs granite counter tops".
Really? So um, knock yourself out. Make me an offer, and you can put in the granite tops yourself. 

And the coup de gras? 
Yesterday I had a showing from 5:45-6:45pm, supper time.
They drove out here, walked up on the front porch and said "I don't like the air of this home, it makes me uncomfortable".
They never came in. 
They turned around and left.

I have had 2 no call no shows.
I have had one agent show up at 2:58 (showing was from 2-3) and want to get crappy with me because I needed to leave for work.

I have 2 dogs that I have to take off the property to show......

News flash: HGTV is not real life. Stop watching tv.
My bff is my agent and she tells me that people act like they 'know something' because they watch HGTV.
Give me oxygen.
How many mobile homes / maunfactured homes do you see on HGTV?
How many homes do they show where real people who work real jobs and have real furniture they really use?
Zero.

Buyers need to understand that when they look at a home that is still being lived in, there is a lot the seller has to do to make it ready to show: not to mention if they have animals that need to be removed.

I know agents see a big dollar house for sale, and want to get in on that commission.......and buyers like to play the looky loo (which is why you have to have a letter of approval to see my home) but for heavens sake, if the house is NOT vacant, please be considerate of the folks that live there.

I have done everything within reason that the feedback has stated......
But enough HGTV shoppers, I want some real buyers!!


----------



## CraterCove

Definitely understand _everything_ you have just said. Yes, HGTV gives a lot of people some false idea they have real estate knowledge. However, fact is people want move in ready and as one sees on HGTV all the time, most people lack imagination or determination to see through a remodel.

A house is only worth what someone will pay for it, though, that's a harsh fact.

Good lord I can't imagine living in a house while it's being marketed... that must be very stressful. I hope you find the right buyer soon.


----------



## homebody

I'm sure we will go through the same mess when we advertise our house for sale later. I was advised to make sure and tell lookers that they have to be pre-approved before they see the property. This will keep the curiousity seekers out, the ones who are just nosy and want to see how you live. 

We are not financing any of it and their is no mortage to assume. Some of the stuff that needs to still be done will have an allowance given. However we are not giving an allowance to put this house in the hgtv category and the price will reflect that. We cannot do everything since dh is still working out of town. So house/land will be as is mostly. 

Since this is a poor, meth filled county, I expect a lot of calls that are from unapproved people wanting it financed. Not going to happen. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if we only get what we paid for it 16 years ago by the time this charade is over. Which we will take and RUN with to the nearest exit. LOL


----------



## FarmChix

I feel your pain, Laura. I feel our pain.....


----------



## MDKatie

Yes, definitely frustrating. I don't know how realtors deal with some people! I know if we ever sold, we'd have to do basic upgrades (like paint neutral colors, switch light fixtures, etc) that may make the home more widely acceptable to many people. What a lot of people don't get, is that it's not hard to paint walls...but a lot of people don't want the hassle.

I also know that we'd have to clean out just about everything that wasn't necessary, and put it in storage. We have a lot of stuff that make the house not as desireable to people, and we'd want it to be as "bland" as possible so it appeals to much wider audiences. People don't want to imagine others living there, they want to imagine themselves living there.

I mean, it's our house and we like it how it is, but if we'd want to sell it, it doesn't matter what *we* want, it matters what other buyers are interested in. 

And while we're on this topic, I've seen pictures of listings with things like dirty laundry laying around, dishes in the sink, and syrup bottles on the counter! I really wonder why those people couldn't make a decent effort if they want to sell homes!


----------



## nosedirt

Laura, I sure hope you get a buyer soon so this will all be over. We put ours on the market last week. I sold real estate in a previous life. I learned my lesson early as to how inconsiderate some people are and the need to work with folks who were truly wanting to buy a home. I had only been at it a few weeks and not as much direction from my broker as I needed. I had plans for a family gathering and a few older relatives would be there and most likely the last time I would ever see them alive. A young couple called on Friday evening wanting to see a few properties my office had listed. Being new and eager, I scrapped my plans for the next day. I hauled these people all over God's creation. Met with them in the morning, bought them lunch, put up with their children destroying the back seat of my car, and by late afternoon I was ready for it to be over. When we returned to the office, I asked them to come in so we could go over what we had seen and make some progress to get them into a home. "Oh, that's okay. We just love to look. We love where we are now and really don't think we'll ever move." AHHHHHHHHHHH I learned to make sure they were pre-approved for a loan or had a bank letter for financing. I would not show a property to anyone until they met with me at the office and we went over where they live and why they are moving, what they were looking for, etc. I was determined to never have my time or my clients time wasted agin for a few inconsiderate looky loos. A bad real estate agent can ruin a lot of deals but a good agent is well worth the commission they charge. 
Hope it goes better for you in the future. 
Nosedirt


----------



## FarmChix

OK, if we are going to share war stories....a couple weeks ago we get a call from our realtor. There is a young couple who are TRANSFERRING BACK TO THE AREA to be close to family. (I had just had a new chandelier hung in the living room. There was plaster dust in the foyer closet--all of our coats were laying on the couch until the plaster dried--had company all weekend, so there wasn't a clean room in the house.) The young couple wanted to see the house the next day. Got it all cleaned and raring to go. We had to scramble to find someone to come get the golden retriever and there was really a lot of hoop-jumping by us. They loved the house.

Young couple wants a second showing the NEXT DAY. Again, we scramble to get the dog out, etc. I was supposed to work from home and be on a conference call....went to Panera to get online for the conference call and Hubs had to leave work early to get the aforementioned dog.

We came back at the end of the showing time and there were FIVE cars in the driveway. The showing lasted an extra half hour. I kept the Hubs calm by telling him that it was a good sign. All he could think about was that it was 7pm and he still hadn't had dinner. LOL

Realtor calls us back. I could tell by the tone in his voice that he had drawn the short straw and got the priveledge of calling. The couple wants the house, but they have a house to sell and don't want to write a contingent offer. Here's the kicker....we scrambled for two days for them and were "mis-informed" about their intentions. Their house---yeah it is within 5 miles of us. They were NOT transferring back into town. They only recently listed their house, and there is not this sense of urgency that everyone was relaying to us.

I try to keep it in perspective. The poor realtor had taken them to see six houses the initial day they went through the house. She is the one who has listed their house. I get wanting to find something before yours sells. We were doing the same thing at first. However, they wouldn't even budge when we tried for the full 24 hour notice on the second showing. And, then to bring everyone and there brother through our house...I felt violated. We seriously pulled back out of the driveway and wondered why we weren't invited to the party--at OUR house!!!

So, now we wait. If they haven't sold their house before our listing expires Dec 1, do we re-list? Do we stay in limbo for another 3-6 months? We are about to give up on the whole selling thing, but we really want to get back out on a farm. So frustrating.....


----------



## GreenMother

I so feel your pain. Ours was on the market for 3 months before we got an offer. We had 1-3 showings every week during that time. Every time we showed we had to box up the cats and put them in the basement - it got to the point where the cats would go into hiding as soon as we started cleaning. The only even moderately negative comments were: the house is too big for us; the house is too small for us; the house is too informal (we have custom heart pine cabinets in the kitchen and bathroom - they wanted white cabinets); and my favorite - we don't want to have to do any maintenance - the house is 128 years old you idiots - of course there will be maintenance.

Anyway, found the right person. She loves the house, loves the garden and ponds, loves that she's getting our koi. We're moving to an old farmhouse on five acres, so we're thrilled. Just have to survive the next 5 weeks til we close.


----------



## frogmammy

Ok, so I know you didn't ask, BUT....

I would rather buy a house with Mandarin Orange walls and a red floor than buy one so sterile it looks like you could operate in it. And that is just a *personal* preference.

On the same note, I see MANY houses listed for sale that you can't see the countertops or the walls because of all the "stuff" on them. Please, strike a happy medium.

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5

When the house shows, I take everything off the fridge.
The boxes on top of the cabinets are gone.
The only thing that sets on the counter is the kitchen aid mixer, the fruit stand, and the stereo.

I guess what I am trying to show is that I am a 'minimalist' by nature. 
There are no paintings on the walls (pictures, nothing) I have no brick-o-brack anywhere. It's very clean. Not sterile, but clean.

99% of the clutter is gone....

Lord, please, send me a buyer!!


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin

Nice looking place. I know it can be stressful living in constant "ready to show" mode. One of those crazies could fall in love with the place and make it all worthwhile. I wish you luck.


----------



## CraterCove

Yeah that looks nice. I'd be focusing less (myself as a buyer) on the material of the countertops than seeing lots of space there and that things appear to be in really good condition so all I'd need to do is pop those tops off and have someone come in and install the countertop of my choice.

It's lovely, good luck.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I see an incredible floor, enough gorgeous cabinet space to make me happy, and updated light fixtures. Not sure how anyone can complain...Now, if that were on 20 acres in KY. I would be phoning. Your person is coming, don't let people get you down.

Maybe now that you have learned from inconsiderate people you will be more empowered.


----------



## ldc

It's beautiful, Laura! Your buyer will come!!!


----------



## notwyse

Oh laura, you have worked so hard. It is painful in this market. I have lowered the price on mine twice. Had one offer....for half what o asking. And I am asking cheap. Go figure. It either works or not.


----------



## nosedirt

Well I think who ever buys it will be getting a nice kitchen. I'm sure the rest of the house is just as nice. Don't get discouraged(easy for the rest of us to say). Hopefully a buyer will come soon. This is a tough economy and the housing market is tough right now. Not sure what market you are in but looking that nice, it should be selling.
nosedirt


----------



## dizzy

I'd love to have a kitchen w/all that counter space.


----------



## badlander

We are getting ready to put our second home on the market. We retired to our Missouri homestead and the property we had back in IL has got to go. It's rural, an older ranch. It was built from the recycled wood of an old school that was standing on the property back in the early 1900's and is solid. Floors are tongue and groove, all the walls and floors are plumb. The beams in the garage are 2.5X10s rough cut timbers. The place has a beautiful rural setting and sets on a little under an acre of land.

We are hoping to set the price for a fast sale but we know better. It's not our first trip to the rodeo so we are bracing ourselves for the inevitable and know from experience that it isn't going to be pretty. It's an older home and about the only thing it needs done to it is new siding. The inside is in great condition but we know we are going to hear about every little flipping thing that is perceived to be wrong with it.

I really hate selling property.

Two years ago we sold an investment property we owned in WI. It was a duplex. I still have nightmares about the endless phone calls from agents saying "If you could come up and just do 'this' to the property, we are sure it will sell at a good price. In the long run we took a beating on it and what we did didn't make a bit of difference in the price we got for it. All we did was waste or weekends and money.

I'm hoping for better with this property.

On a lighter note, I remember many years ago my parents selling our old home where we grew up. Again, an older, antebellum house on 7 acres. We were there during a showing and I remember the agent leading a perspective buyer down the hallway when the man stopped and started bouncing up and down on a floor board that had a squeak in it. It was actually hardwood flooring and the squeak was in the hardwood somewhere. We knew it was there. Knew the floor was sound and it was just 'character' in the home. After several bounces the man looked at me ( I was coming out of my bedroom trying to stay out of the way ) looked at the agent and said "Floor squeaks". She didn't know what to say to the man but I spoke up and said "Lived here almost 20 years. Nobody's fallen through yet", and hastily got out of there before I unleashed on the guy. Later the agent apologized to us about the man who was a 'lookie Lou' that she knew from other showings and she didn't recognize the name until the man showed up for the showing. From that point on we made sure we were not home when the house was showed. It was easier on us that way.

At least with the house we are about to market, we are not even in the same state. Should be interesting.

I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Danaus29

I LOVE your kitchen! It looks bright and cheery. And there is a big window over the sink! I hate staring at a wall while washing dishes.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

<G> Floor squeaks? I had a looker stand in the HALL and say the floor was soft..............
oh yeah!?! as soft as a ton of bricks....

he offered me an unbelievable low price and said under his breath he had no idea the house was in such good shape...... You price it too low and get one type of buyer and you price it higher you get another type!


----------



## FarmerKat

Laura, I am sorry this is so stressful. I think your kitchen is absolutely beautiful! 

I do not get the "it is too far to drive" either. I mean, you can go on mapquest and see how long it will take you to drive. When we were renting a house on our property, that was probably the most common thing people would say "it is too far out of town". Even though I would specifically tell them before they came to see it that it takes 45-60 minutes to drive to a nearby larger city, 20 minutes to our small town and you will need a land line because cell phones do not work up here.


----------



## CraterCove

Well, actually the mapping thing only tells one so much. You do actually have to drive the route to experience traffic and how bad any stop lights are and whatnot. Actually, traveling the route multiple times at various times of days and on weekends is something we always do when considering a place to buy. Also, we are willing to drive farther for a more ideal place/ better deal. 

It's not just the mapped distance that is a factor in the end. So I can understand that.


----------



## FarmerKat

CraterCove said:


> Well, actually the mapping thing only tells one so much. You do actually have to drive the route to experience traffic and how bad any stop lights are and whatnot. Actually, traveling the route multiple times at various times of days and on weekends is something we always do when considering a place to buy. Also, we are willing to drive farther for a more ideal place/ better deal.
> 
> It's not just the mapped distance that is a factor in the end. So I can understand that.


I guess it depends on location. Where we are, the drive to town takes the same amount of time at 5 PM or at 2 AM.


----------



## unregistered65598

I would die for your kitchen, put a stove where your fridge is, double sink in the middle of the counter, cut it off at the mixer with a window on that wall, turn around and theres the fridge at about 4ft width. So mine is about 8x4 floor space.


----------



## CraterCove

FarmerKat said:


> I guess it depends on location. Where we are, the drive to town takes the same amount of time at 5 PM or at 2 AM.


Oh it definitely depends on your location. We've found places that seem awesome, remote, quiet--- and two days a week during commute hours there is so much truck traffic to and from a hidden quarry or dirt yard or whatever that one has to leave an hour earlier to get to work. To me though, that's all part of a buyer's due diligence.

I don't even ask to see the interior of a place until I have driven by on a weekday and weekend evening, we've scouted the work commute and I've located the local shopping hub.


----------



## FarmerKat

CraterCove said:


> I don't even ask to see the interior of a place until I have driven by on a weekday and weekend evening, we've scouted the work commute and I've located the local shopping hub.


I think that is the right thing to do.


----------



## Nimrod

Yes, selling your house is a PITA. Mine was on the market for over a year. Had all the problems discussed here. 

Don't want to make you feel worse but when it does close there will be an unbelievable number of persons, businesses, and gooberment agencies with their hands in your wallet. They know you have monet and will hit you for taxes, fees, commissions, charges, and anything else they can think of. I know that I was too burned out at that point to argue, I just wanted it to be over.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Putting on a new roof next week....then I will drop the price 5K and see if that does the trick!!


----------



## sss3

Have a friend trying to sell a rental. Had 14 showings. Nothing. Suggested to her, that price be lowered. She said it's been lowered twice. Economy bad in her area. Laura I can't remember where you live. Thinking you may be in MI, too. One thing going on there is the declining population. Detroit population is down from 3 Million to 700,000.


----------



## notwyse

Just lowered mine another five thousand. This is it. I will just keep it another year if it doesn't sell.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sandra I am in Central Indiana!!


----------



## TedH71

Interesting. Thought you lived in Florida. In any case, when you lower the price never say REDUCED. It implies that you're desperate or there's something wrong with the house. Say "New Price" and leave it at that. How long has it been for sale?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's been for sale since mid June. 
I think it was priced too high to start with (but it matched the comp's in my area).

Once I get the roof on (listing with ALL new photos) my agent will put my home "to the top of the list" and hopefully that will generate some looks.

I am going to take the bls and mail it to the agent that sold my last home.

I am wanting to move to Florida!!! That's why you thought I was in Fla!


----------



## V-NH

Selling homes can really take a while these days. My wife and I bought our home a little under two years ago and it was actively on the market for 18 months before we bought it.

We put in an offer on a farm this summer, which the owners rejected because we attached a lot of conditions to it, but that farm has been on the market actively for over three years. It is still on the market now in fact.

My in-laws sold a home they inherited this summer. It sold for cash in about a week. The difference? Simple. The home they sold was in a middle class suburb of a big city in Massachusetts, about five minutes from a massive shopping mall, Wal-Mart, and Target. Our home is in a rural area about ten to fifteen minutes away from good shopping. The farm we put an offer on is about 30 minutes from anything other than a gas station/convenience store and a Burger King which are 10 minutes away. At least where we live people are moving out of the country in record numbers in favor of suburbs and cities. It's very difficult to sell anything out here.

I don't think your kitchen needs updates. I think the people who said that are too used to watching reality TV shows like House Hunters which feature families with quarter and half million dollar a year incomes searching for perfectly updated high end homes. I don't know a single person in real life who has granite counter tops, and most of my friends are pushing six figure family incomes. Those people are just crazy


----------



## FarmerKat

How much time do you have left on the contract with your agent? Maybe it is not the right agent for you. What do their other listings look like? Are they in the same price/size/location category as your house? If most of their other listings have much higher prices, they may not be quite as motivated to sell your house. If you switch an agent when your contract expires, your listing will show up as brand new on MLS.


----------



## CraterCove

Those of us who like to keep tabs on local real estate markets will notice that a house has been taken down and put back up. It's not actually new to those of us watching. I like to wait until a house has been up for two years or more before approaching it. But then again, I am a bargain hunter.


----------



## FarmerKat

CraterCove said:


> Those of us who like to keep tabs on local real estate markets will notice that a house has been taken down and put back up. It's not actually new to those of us watching. I like to wait until a house has been up for two years or more before approaching it. But then again, I am a bargain hunter.


Oh definitely ... we are looking for land and have time to wait so we would notice too. But there are many buyers who do not wait and see like that. A realtor that has many other listings that are going to bring in larger commission than the OP's home will just not put as much effort into advertising her house. A realtor who primarily works in town won't know how to effectively sell & price a rural property. It just always may not be the right fit and someone else can do a better job. 

I cannot imagine dumping thousands of dollars into a house I am selling. If it needs a new roof, I would repair any leaks, disclose the repairs and the fact that a new roof is needed & price accordingly. I would not spend $10K on a roof only for the buyer to replace it a few months later because they prefer a different material.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The roof would not pass inspection. It's better to replace it now (20 years old, and beat all to heck from hail) than to get all the way to inspection, and the buyers walk away AND we still have to replace it.

My agent is my best friend of 30+ years.
She's 'new' (only been an agent for 3 years) but I signed with her, because I love her.

I did sent the bls sheet to the agent that sold my last home (very seasoned agent) letting her know it's for sale, and the only reason I did not come back to her was because I was trying to support my gf.
She (my gf) does have a million dollars in sales, so it's not like my house is the first house she has ever sold......

Once the roof is on, she will put new photo's in my listing and add 'new roof', which will throw me back to the top of the list....

Right now, the houses in my area that are similar in size / land are price 20K or more higher than mine. My house is a custom home, so it has a unique lay out...and the basement (1600 sq ft) is not finished...so it's really going to take a 'unique' buyer for this home. It's not like the cookie cutter houses in the trendy neighborhoods....

The house went on the market mid June 2014.
I have had 20 ish showings.
Not one offer.
Lots of feedback on what needed 'fixed/updated'.....and I have fixed or updated EVERYTHING the feedback said, with the exception of "granite counter tops" and "finishing the basement". ((( WAY tooooooo much HGTV )))

I'm hoping this week the roof will go on, I will give my girl new pics of the house, and it will go back to the top of the list, and that will generate some new hits. I'm also hoping the agent that sold my last home might have someone in mind that would love my house!!

Oy.


----------



## mnn2501

Laura Zone 5 said:


> My agent is my best friend of 30+ years.
> She's 'new' (only been an agent for 3 years) but I signed with her, because I love her.


Sorry, but that is the poorest reason to choose an agent. Do you love her more than you love selling your house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Yes, yes I do!!!



> She (my gf) does have a million dollars in sales, so it's not like my house is the first house she has ever sold......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I had 8 men crawling around on my roof, tearing it off yesterday, when an agent wanted to see my house!! For herself!! So I had my agent tell her what was going on and she just didn't care!! She really wanted inside to see the home.
I am looking forward to her feedback today.

It's gloomy and rainy, so I am assuming the guys will not be out today, but will finish the roof tomorrow. I will take new photo's, and email them to the agent and have her put those up along with a note that the roof is new! That will push me to the top of the list, and hopefully we will get some bites!!


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin

I believe a new roof will make a big difference. Good luck!


----------



## mnn2501

> She (my gf) does have a million dollars in sales, so it's not like my house is the first house she has ever sold......


That's 4 houses in my area.


----------



## CraterCove

mnn2501 said:


> That's 4 houses in my area.


That's one where I used to live in CA. But where I lived in Georgia that would have been quite a lot for only a few years in business!


----------



## Use Less

Maybe you would be happier with a real estate company that specializes in rural and farm properties than a town or all-purpose agent? For modestly-priced property, if it takes a long time, a lot of trips, a lot of advertising, the agent doesn't earn so much. That isn't any reason for agents to be rude, or suggest you do upgrades and such, unless they are the agent you have hired. Even then, the agent could say this will help sell it, but not add to your $.


----------



## Molly Mckee

A friend of mine got a full price offer on her house yesterday, after two years! The real kicker is they want to move in Dec 1....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

mnn2501 said:


> That's 4 houses in my area.


We don't live in your area. 
It's more than 4 houses. Thanks so much for your concern!!


----------



## mnn2501

How many houses has she sold?
All I am saying is you *may* have the wrong agent to sell the type of property you are selling, and it appears a couple other posters here are agreeing with me

Its your house, so do what you will.


----------



## CraterCove

mnn2501 said:


> How many houses has she sold?
> All I am saying is you *may* have the wrong agent to sell the type of property you are selling, and it appears a couple other posters here are agreeing with me
> 
> Its your house, so do what you will.


Seems to me she already is...


----------



## notwyse

I don't think you have the wrong agent. Not every market has buyers. The trick is making the house appeal and be able to go vha . that gives you the most potential buyers. There is a learning curve....and Laura you learn fast. You go girl....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

*Feedback Response from Showing Agent *_Home showed wear and tear.Buyers like the acreage but probably no further interest due to money they feel they would have to invest and floor plan was not appealing to this buyer. _

The 'buyers' didn't like the fact my home, was multi-level.
((Um, the listing BLC sheets says MULTI-LEVEL to go along with the 22 PICTURES of the home, including the STAIRS))

The "wear and tear" is my hardwood floors WHICH MY LISTING SAYS I AM GIVING A 2500.00 allowance for. (( I cannot do the floors now, because the chemicals required to do the job will effect my daughters lungs and that's a no go))

My agent told me this is what happens.

"Potential buyers" (PB) get an agent.
They tell the agent "I like this, I like that, I want this, I want that"
The agent then goes to the computer and punches in what the PB wants and it spits out houses that fit that critera.
Then the agent books the showings and drives the PB's around all day to showings.

The PB has NO IDEA what they are looking at.....they are just letting the agent lead.

So they waste my time, getting the house ready, collecting my dogs, leaving the property for an hour, etc. 
So they can walk around my house that they have no interest in buying.
Because the agent sees a HUGE commission selling my home.....

It's like 'window' shopping.
I don't want looky loo's. 
I want serious buyers. 

At the end of the day, God will sell this house when He's ready for me to move, and I totally trust Him. 
It is NO less frustrating when someone wastes my time.

Deep, Exhale.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin

A showing is never a waste of time because you never who will make an offer. If you don't have "look loos" you will never have a buyer.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Not true.
I guess I am the only person on the planet that does this:

I FOUND the house I am living in / selling by getting online every day, looking for homes that matched my criteria. 
This house popped up online at 11 am and I was in the house at 8 am the next day with a blank check in hand and an offer.
I searched for homes, and only went to look at homes, that matched my criteria / price range. I knew what I wanted, and I knew what I could pay.
And I didn't look at home that did not match, my criteria.......

I guess because I am not an emotional shopper...that's why I don't understand what's going on.
I know what I want, and I seek it out, and I do not let anything less than what I want entice me......
I do not impulse buy or buy with my 'eyes'.

I guess I am just frustrated because it's a huge waste of my time for people to come thru my 3 story home, that they do NOT want steps in the home they buy???

Just frustrated David. I want out of here.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin

Hang in there! I buy and sell a fair number of houses and I assure you that people very often buy homes that don't match their wish lists at all. They hate steps but all of a sudden it's ok because they fall in love with a 2 story house. I have been tempted to chase out lookers who were wasting my time only to have them buy a house. You just never know. When I have a place for sale I try everything to get every single person I can into the place to see it, I could care less if they can afford it. They might bring a friend who falls in love with it. I hope this all ends soon for you.


----------



## nosedirt

Hang in there Laura, it will work out in time. I understand your frustration. Buyer looking for 1st floor bedroom, show up with floor plan already in hand that clearly shows no bedroom on 1st floor, look for 15 minutes to say, we want something with a bedroom on the 1st floor. Knuckleheads. Oh well, it will work out.


----------



## TedH71

For me, our house shopping experience was interesting. We went in to get pre qualified so we would know how much $$ we could so we knew what our limits were. We went in with a check list. Realtor showed us around. A lot of houses look good on the websites but aren't that good in person OR the neighborhood wasn't ideal so we took those out of the lists when we checked them out but we tried to be nice and gave back ideal feed back. One house, we liked...my wife liked but I didn't because it backed to a busy highway turned out to have lots of space inside but we didn't like the fence...we put in an offer. The owner refused to accept it. Said the house was worth more than what they had it listed for!!!! Eventually we ended up getting a house that was a repo...a woman who was a hoarder had her house put up due to lack of payments and then she secretly put a lien on it so that the person buying the house couldn't SELL IT! We ended up having to rent it while he hashed it out with her..he ended up bribing her with $10k so she could sign the waivers. All entirely legal!! That woman was a pro! We lucked out and our neighborhood is great..in a safe area with an newly built elementary school that our kids now attend.

Our house took several more months to sell than we anticipated. We did go in and paint/touch up areas that needed it. We put in new ceiling in the extra room (was planning on doing that anyway). We had to drop the price several times in order to sell it but never listed it as "reduced" we listed it as "new price"...that way potential buyers wouldn't think we were desperate. It worked. Our agent was the one with the biggest realtor in the area so we were able to sell our house in less than 9 months. The small realtors would've taken much longer to sell our house simply due to the fact that they didn't have much in inventory and they tend not to have the time to show houses.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

We are going through the sane thing. Our house is on the market. We are looking to buy a farm down the road. We had people fighting over it when we first listed it. 2 offers for more than we were asking. But we didn't have a place yet as it was not for sale yet abs they wouldn't give us anytime so we walked away from both. Now it's been on the market for 10 months. We are over 30 minutes from shopping. Last showing said same thing. Shows wear and tear. And we to have a carpet allowance. So we are going to put new hardwood floors down and lower it 5k and see what happens.


----------



## sss3

I swear; I've seen buyers who looked like Professional Buyers. Seen people come to open houses, could tell they had no intention of buying. Just came to look around. Waste of time.


----------



## willow_girl

> Just frustrated David. I want out of here.


Is it too late to stick your ex with the house until it sells? 

You could be on a plane to Florida tomorrow ...


----------



## SJSFarm

Laura, you are certainly dashing my hopes! Haha. I'm kidding! 

I am looking at selling too, I'm outside Buffalo and have a cookie cutter home on non-cookie cutter property! 5 acres in ag district, horse property, solar panels, and a finished basement. I've been told to do the granite countertops but am thinking the fake ones are in my future just for better looks. Like this ; http://gianigranite.com. 

I am looking at several low priced homes in this area, one has had three open houses and dropped their price by 1/2 and is still over priced- the floor is not level and the wall in the kitchen buckles out. But.... I'm considering this property if it drops more- yea the house isn't right, but the location is.
Like you, I'm not picky- I'll deal with anything.

Unfortunetly your buyers are jerks! Some people are just spoiled beyond belief. What a pain to have to deal with. And I know I'll be in your boat next spring!

I wish you luck!!!


----------



## FarmerKat

This just sounds nuts! Wear and tear ... well, duh! It is not new construction. Everything beyond new construction will have some wear and tear.


----------



## sss3

SJSFARM I really want to do the painted granite look. Just can't bring myself to do it. Thinking I'll mess up.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I won't, but I could start a thread on Buyers from a Realtors point of view! I greatly empathize with what you are going though. It seem as though a lot of Buyers are becoming incredibly unrealistic. I had a recent Client ask me to pull property in 4 different areas, including different counties. That wasn't a problem, the size wasn't a problem, but she wanted the property to have a view with a Southern exposure. Problem? The searches don't allow for exposure searching. So, I had to pull up the properties with view, map them, and delete all without the Southern views. Then, she didn't like any of the views, so she switch the exposure, more hours going through listings, sending her those. Oh, now what? She didn't like farm land around her, or seeing Seattle in her view, and it went on and on. Meanwhile, I could find her an incredible waterfront property right here in SEQUIM, with the exposure she wants and all of her criteria met. Nope, she wants to live near a big City, get a quiet waterfront, acreage no less... Is your head spinning yet?

Other Buyers tell me their criteria and then buy something completely different. I always feel for the Sellers when Buyers waste their time. When I bought property, I didn't waste any one's time! I pulled up listings, narrowed them down, until I had one. Then, looked at it, and bought it. For our recent property, it was different. I walked the properties that fit our criteria, inquire further on just a couple of them. It took less than a week for me to find our current property. There has been nothing like it on the market since.


----------



## dizzy

We've lived in our house for 27 years. When we were looking, we told the realtor that we wanted a house w/a basement. For some reason, she took us to a house w/no basement. And while the house was nice enough, it wasn't what we were looking for. The house next to it had a full basement w/a big yard next to the woods on a dead end street and remarked if that house was for sale, we'd be interested in looking at it. Lo and behold, not too long after that, it came on the market. So, we jumped on it.


----------



## SJSFarm

Sandra Spiess said:


> SJSFARM I really want to do the painted granite look. Just can't bring myself to do it. Thinking I'll mess up.


As soon as I have the extra money, I'm doing it. My countertops are bottom of the line! And stained in multiple spots. I'm not crafty, but I figure I can't mess it up more! I did think of painting a flat color as well, but I'd rather go with the granite look. 

I'm putting my house in the market in spring and I hope I can get enough out that I'll drop my mortgage by 1/2.

I do understand buyers want the real thing- but after dealing with some home owners in my carpet cleaning business, I've come to realize many don't know what they have in their homes or how to care for it! I had one lady who had a marble counter and had no idea orange juice would damage it! 

I'm hoping one of those buyers comes to my place! Haha. I would never lie, imply, or decline to properly answer a question, but I'm not offering up "by the way, I painted the countertops myself". They don't reflect correctly anyhow, so that will be obvious.


----------



## where I want to

Me- I'm afraid that I would go look at anything I think I might possible find workable. The only real limited to my search is money. If a place is way out of my league, I won't trouble people. But if I want 2 acres, I will look at one acre. Maybe its plusses in other things make up for the lack. But you can't say that on feedback- you just say it wasn't two acres. You never know until you get there what will really be acceptable for your purpose. 

BTW realtors are in the business of selling, so if they can get you to do something that they think typically makes selling the house easier, then they will mention it. But it is not a criticism neccessarily as what makes it easier to sell, which may or may not be true, may not be reasonable. I mean, if you spend a bazillion on a kitchen but the people who would normally want a place with a barn may accommodate an old kitchen. 

I once talked to the people who bought a house of mine. They told me it was not what they were really looking for but they fell in love with the old light fixture I had installed. And selling a house is like that- most peopleybuy out of love and not science.


----------



## Molly Mckee

When we sold our TX house I didn't let the realtor put a lockbox on the door., and asked for an hour before showings. Of course that didn't happen, early one morning the realtor called,asked for a showing in 15 minutes. The people were in the driveway. Anyway, they were very nice and bought the house. You just never know.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I don't consider my work as a Realtor to be sales at all. If I did, I'd be a lousy Agent. I operate as a Real Estate Consultant. Clients utilize my services to assist them in making usually the largest monetary investment in their lives. That isn't something to be taken lightly! 

Seller's should never have their time wasted by Buyers or unprofessional Agents. My Clients are pre-approved and I will not schedule showings unless the homes or property fit the criteria they give me. There are rare exceptions. There is so much info online and if there are reasonable pictures, why would any one want to see a home or property that doesn't even come close to their criteria (i.e. looking at a 2-story home when adamant it must be a 1-story due to health issues or age). It is reasonable to look at property that is close to criteria, especially if that criteria can't be met (price and size...). 

My time is valuable to me, so I don't have time for others to waste it. I really feel for what Laura has to go through every time someone looks at her home. Her Agent can do everything right with the listing information, etc..., but has no control whatsoever how another Agent conducts himself.


----------



## AmericanStand

*FEELINGS !*

That's the problem because most people think they want this thing and that thing but what they really want is to feel "At Home"
Now How do they *Describe* THAT?

If I wanted a one story home and found the PLACE I felt at home at the two story thin wouldn't bug me at all


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Talked to my agent.

She pulled ALL houses for sale in my zip code.
She pulled ALL houses for sale in a 10 mile radius (3 counties).
She pulled all houses similar in size, and acreage; priced 200-300k, in a 10 mile radius of my home.
She pulled all the houses similar in size and acreage that have sold in the last year; same 10 mile radius.

What we found is this.
It's a buyers market.

My home is priced slightly under appraised value (about 3 k under).
I have a brand new roof. That's a 16,000.00 expense.
I am giving 2500.00 allowance to refinish the hardwood floors.

The homes that have sold in the 10 mile radius, were on the market 130 days or more.
Mine has been on the market 146 days.

Based upon what she showed me, my house is priced right.....
There are more buyers than there are houses for sale.

Buyers today watch too much HGTV and expect a 20 year old home to look like the model home down the street that was built 60 days ago.

I have a very unique floor plan, and it's going to take someone (like me) to fall in love with the property / location / and size of the home, to make an offer.

Willow, I cannot turn the house over to him.
He will quit making payments and let it go into foreclosure.
The proceeds from the sale is what I walk out of this 25 year marriage with.
It's what I have to 'start over'.
So, unfortunately, he gains nothing by taking care of the home, showing and selling it.
And if there's nothing in it for him.........well, you know.

So.....I will just keep it clean, ready to show, and pray every day for a buyer!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

AmericanStand said:


> *FEELINGS !*
> 
> That's the problem because most people think they want this thing and that thing but what they really want is to feel "At Home"
> Now How do they *Describe* THAT?
> 
> If I wanted a one story home and found the PLACE I felt at home at the two story thin wouldn't bug me at all


Read this line:



> There are rare exceptions.


Consider an older couple, who are retiring... There is no way, I would show them 2-story homes without lifts or property disability options. I am a serious hiker and have no trouble running up stairs, yet anything could happen to me (I am 50, but age is irrelevant). I don't want a 2-story home, yet my DH does. Our compromise? A larger footprint for single level living with a Master on that floor, then a loft. He already needs surgery on one of his knees again, but if he wants that loft, he can have it. 

I'll give you an example- My best friend and her DH wanted me to find them a home. They pulled up properties in multiple counties. Finally, I had to really think hard where they would be happiest (F E E L I N G S). Guess who found them the PERFECT PLACE? Me! Once I keyed in that they just didn't know where they would feel at home? I changed strategies and still did not waste any Seller's time. Once I chose the area, they found their home online, just one showing in that town. That was years ago and they are still very happy and regularly tell me so.

I had a couple almost two years ago, who were clear about their priorities, but both had to have that special "I am at home" feeling. I showed them vacant homes, first, to insure I gained a better perspective. I get that by listening to them and determined quickly what they each would want, even they didn't know. It was by keying in to the comments each would make at each home. I showed them the home I actually picked for them (they hadn't chosen to see it). I told them we had one more home to see, told them they may not be impressed driving up, but to please humor me and go in. They hesitatingly agreed, went in, and they suddenly turned to each other, locked gazes, and exclaimed they wanted it at the same time. It was a relief to them both as they weren't able to see eye to eye...until they saw this home. I also asked them if they liked the furniture. They loved all of it, so I wrote an offer requesting everything in the home and garage be included and no cleaning necessary. A little negotiation and they got everything! They happily lived there, but he has now been deployed (Military), so I am going to list their home next week.

When I determine, which is very quickly, that I am dealing with someone who is more emotional about feeling "at home," I change strategies.

This is the difference between the Agents everyone complains about and the ones who really listen to their Clients and put them, their needs, hopes, and sometime dreams...FIRST! 

Me, LOL! I knew exactly what I wanted, but I wouldn't have made an offer on a property if I didn't feel at home. That said, I didn't look at any property that didn't fulfill both DH's and my criteria, period. 

Laura Zone 5, sounds like you have a good Agent! I will be praying your home sells, too!


----------



## unregistered41671

One thing for sure, after reading this thread and others, IF I were moving to the PNW or lived there and were buying or selling, I would want Lori Christie to be my agent.


----------



## sss3

Talked to a friend in OH, tonight. Said her house just sold in 3 wks, and she got her price. What she's going to buy, is making me sick. I didn't say anything. Financially, down the road, she's going to pay a big price.


----------



## where I want to

Laura, don't despair. Selling a house is a sudden thing. 20 people may show up and pass on it but that will not effect that 21st who will buy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Dropping the price another 10K.


----------



## where I want to

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Dropping the price another 10K.


Mentally pushing some buyers out your way. So if someone comes saying it was an impulse they can't explain, you'll know.


----------



## rockyriver

we first looked at our current home 2+ years before we bought it... 
sellers agt really pushed for an offer... 
after we told them we couldn't afford house at any price near their asking... 
thanks but "no thanks. good luck to you." 
they kept pushing for offer so we made one... it was way below what they wanted... 
then seller and their agt got mad and hollered about how ridiculous the offer was.. 

I did some checking and house had been for sale for a year and no one had made any offer. 
sheesh.. 
2 years later I came back and got them to include farm equipment and other personal property and increased the offer by the value of the personal property... 
and after much hair pulling, they accepted. 

it was tempting not to go back, because of the abuse we and our agt got the first time around!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Sold.
Thank you Jesus. It's sold.
Closing in mid-February.


----------



## Bret

Good work.


----------



## CraterCove

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Sold.
> Thank you Jesus. It's sold.
> Closing in mid-February.


I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you until the last paper is signed and the keys are handed over.

Congrats!


----------



## myheaven

Laura I'm going to pray extra hard that they go threw this all the way. may you hit the rest button in life and enjoy.


----------



## vmannam12

I will pray for you. Good luck


----------



## FarmerKat

Awesome! Hope all goes smoothly


----------



## rockyriver

two thoughts came to mind as I was skimming thread. 
1. make sure you are talking with the Creator!... in detail about house and effort to sell. ask for instructions. 

2. we needed to sell our house.. had a deal on another... priced house below market to speed up a sale... 
no one would come look... 
our deal to buy a house fell through. 
I told our listing agt I wanted to drop listing... agt had really done us a favor previously, so they asked that I not drop listing... agt suggested that I raise asking price, as a lot of times folks were looking for a house in a certain range. 

we raised price by 20% 
we had instant lookers... 
and 2 offers at listing price very quickly. . 

folks wanted to buy a house that was in the range of xxxxxx to xyxxxx 
and that was the only houses they were going to look at!!


----------



## rockyriver

I feel like a dummy... 
made a post belore I read to the end... 
congratulations! I couldn't figure out how to edit or delete. 

so laugh at the old geezer! 
God Bless!


----------

